# Why using proper ammunition is important



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I doubt that the members of this forum are as dumb as this jack wagon. ARMSLIST - For Sale: Hungarian FEG PA-63

That some one would think force feeding a cartridge into any gun that wasn't made for that caliber would have a good outcome astounds me. This person should be considered for the next Darwin Awards. This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

why would anyone even touch it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It appears that he used a 125GR 9mm para in it, not a 125 gr macaroni.
Looks like it fired without being in battery, blew out the unsupported case and the gas jet did its work.
As a gunsmith, i would never attempt to repair it.
The frame would be stretched out from bringing it back and i would not trust the tube.
Just the liability would keep me from doing it let alone the cost, junk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It really should surprise me that this gun is being offered for sale but, sadly, I know how pervasive stupid is in 2015.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

a gunsmith will tell you where the recycling box is for the scrap metal...


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Sadly that site is among the worst. If you looked I'm betting you could find an even bigger dumbass. Plenty O Scam there as well.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Are you sure this wasn't the show Jackasses?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

listing is gone now...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

HEY! Don't knock it til' you try it. I'm currently doin' the kalkalashuns to shoot a .505 Gibbs through my Pappy's old Marlin Model 80 .22 rifle. It's all in the fizziks. Now hold my beer and watch dis!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> why would anyone even touch it.


Good question Sir...

The answer of course is to beat the hell out of the groinal area of the dipwad owner so that he never procreates and his dumbass gene dies with him...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A story as related by a LGS owner, a fellow came in looking for 30-06 ammo and if they didn't have any he'd take some 30-06 longs (.308) or 30-06 shorts (300 savage) instead. When asked, he said he'd shot all three through his rifle, but only shot the shorts and longs when he couldn't find the regular ammo.
They walk among us.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Seneca said:


> A story as related by a LGS owner, a fellow came in looking for 30-06 ammo and if they didn't have any he'd take some 30-06 longs (.308) or 30-06 shorts (300 savage) instead. When asked, he said he'd shot all three through his rifle, but only shot the shorts and longs when he couldn't find the regular ammo.
> They walk among us.


Not for long, but they walk among us.


----------

